# Unlocking cores in amd x2 260



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi! my cpu configuration is below--
amd athlon x2 260 3.2 ghz proceesor
4gb starlite ddr3 1333 ram
gigabyte 78lmts2p motherboard
iball lpe223-400 smps

Can i unlock any cores in my processor??


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

you can try but till now i have never seen someone unlock an Athlon II X2 to something better. though one can unlock Sempron & Athlon II X3 and even L3 cache on Athlon II X4.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 28, 2012)

how can i unlock? whats the utility?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2012)

check for advanced clock calibration in Bios. and check for hybrid or unlock all cores, etc.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Apr 29, 2012)

could not understand..


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 29, 2012)

go to bios and check for an option called ACC. under it should be more options. options to unlock core or simply try to unlock the L3 cache is any.


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2012)

@ OP - you will find ACC option under MIT section of the bios but Athlon II X2 260 can't be unlocked so there's actually no point in play with ACC option.


----------



## ico (Apr 29, 2012)

You can't unlock Athlon II X2 260.

Closing this thread.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Regor is a native dual-core die design with no disabled cores and no L3 cache.


List of AMD Phenom microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

